# Fourth Watch Prayer Time (Interested in Getting Up?)



## PaperClip (Dec 17, 2007)

Is anyone interested in gathering a "Fourth Watch" prayer time? 

Maybe we could pick designated days between now and the end of the year to get up and pray. Talking about it here can help those of us who would appreciate accountability. Also, we can share specific praise reports and advancements here as well.

The prayer time could be from 3 a.m. to 4 a.m. You can do the entire hour or 30 minutes or whatever, as long as it is between that hour. You can use the hour to pray, meditate, worship, read scripture, etc. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.threestrandedcord.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=page&page_id=59

There is strategic significance in praying during the early morning hours. Prayers during these early morning hours are highly effectual in harnessing God's transforming power. The fourth watch is defined by the Roman watch as a time spanning from 3am-6am. Biblically, strategic events take place particularly during the night and early morning hours/watches.

Jacob wrestled with God and met Him face to face just before entering into his destiny as Israel. Gen 32:22-31
Moses led the Israelites across the Red Sea Ex 14:25-26
Gideon defeated the Midianites, Judges 7:19-24
Peter and Jesus walk on water, Mt 14:25-26
Jesus is resurrected from the dead, Mt 28:1
The bridegroom woes His bride in the night hours, Song of Solomon
    The Hebrew watch was divided into three watches, the first, middle and morning watch. As the Roman influence and supremacy was established, the number of watches increased to four and were described in numerical order 1st (6pm-9pm); 2nd (9pm-12MN0; 3rd (12MN-3am); 4th (3am-6am).   
    During the 4th watch there are significant power encounters that make way for the Kingdom of God to penetrate the earth. Such prayers are highly protective and carry transforming power particularly when linked with other watchmen. The importance to apprehend the purposes of God in prayer during these hours is highly strategic and powerful. Thus, much advance can be made even with a few people in agreement. Corporate and cooperative prayer during the fourth watch is therefore highly effectual in harnessing God's transforming power for our lives, city, state, and nation.
    Furthermore, Jesus' parable of the sower and the seed represents a reflection of Kingdom dynamics. After all, it is Jesus who said _The kingdom of heaven is like a man who sowed good seed in his field; but while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat and went his way._ Matthew 13:24-25. If this is a season of Kingdom advance, perhaps "fasting" sleep will not only be powerful but help break spiritual slumber off the church so that it can advance into revival. The 4th watch is a powerful time of both personal and corporate breakthrough into His presence. God is looking for Samuel's today who will respond to Him when the 3am wake-up call comes by saying, "What is it Lord, here am I." This is not just an idea but a real provoking of the Holy Spirit Himself upon God's people in these days of conflict to bring spiritual breakthrough and Kingdom advance.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## shalom (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in as I am always praying during these hours.


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Is anyone interested in gathering a "Fourth Watch" prayer time?
> 
> Maybe we could pick designated days between now and the end of the year to get up and pray. Talking about it here can help those of us who would appreciate accountability. Also, we can share specific praise reports and advancements here as well.
> 
> ...



I am part of two watches the 1st at 6:00pm and 4th watch at 6:30am east coast time since some of the members are in other time zones.  This is a great idea I wish I could do it with but keep us posted so I know what time you will be doing. I love praying in groups.


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll join. Just post the time/dates.


----------



## Zuhus (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll join in too


----------



## mingming3 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'll join! Saturaday and Sunday is best for me. I work weird hours during the week.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jan 1, 2008)

bumping.....................................


----------

